# Reducing Creative Cloud from 1TB to 20GB



## newmoon (Jul 1, 2020)

After experimenting having full size raw images on Creative Cloud I've decided to go back to 20GB storage and have changed my subacription plan. At the moment there's around 350GB of images on the cloud, what's my best workflow for reducing them please?

For the past year my workflow has been:

Upload images from SD card to LR CC on the desktop and let the app upload these to cloud. They are stored in a file structure 2020 folder and 2020.05.24 Yorkshire etc. subfolder.
Have sync turned on so the images then filter through to LR CC Classic and are also stored on my local hard drive. The LR CC Classic folder hierarchy is the same as above. I have to drag the photos into the sub folders.
I can then edit in either LR CC Classic or LR CC and the editing syncronises. But although my intention was to do most editing on an iPad on LR CC I've ended up reverting back to doing most of my editing on a PC on LR CC Classic!
I'm using Windows.
I want to replace the LR CC cloud RAW images with the synced JPG images that are sent from LR CC CLassic.

As a start I've unsycronised LR CC and LR CC Classic. How do I achieve the full size image deletion on the cloud without risking the deletion on LR CC deleting the local images also when I turn syncronisation back on to get the JPGs to filter up to LR CC and Adobe Cloud?!

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 1, 2020)

You should not unsynchronize Lightroom Classic and Lightroom CC, just the opposite. Synchronize them, so Lightroom Classic downloads all the originals if it has not done already. Then remove the images from ‘All Synced Photographs’ in Lightroom Classic. That will remove them from the cloud, but not from Lightroom Classic.

After you have done this, and the images are removed from the cloud, you can add them to synced collections in Lightroom Classic again. This will upload them again, but this time as smart previews (not jpegs). Smart previews do not count against your online storage capacity.


----------



## newmoon (Jul 2, 2020)

Johan - thank you.
I've tried that with my last day's batch of photographs and it works fine thank you.
I'm guessing the answer to the following is'no'  - is there a way to achieve this and keep the folder structure, or will I need to do reindex everything again?
On this subject,  is my index system unnecessarily cumbersome or outdated for LR CC use? I have a LR CC Classic folder structure of D:/2020/2020.01.03 Grass Wood etc. with a subfolder for every shoot within 2020 and the same for every year going back to 2003. I replicated this laboriously in LR CC and it took maybe 12 hours spread over a few sessions. I'd prefer to avoid doing this again!
I haven't really got into using key words and apart from rejecting images I want to delete and flagging those I wamt to process, I rely on the folder structure for organisation.
Thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 2, 2020)

The albums should sync down to Classic's Collections panel but they'll just be a flat list dropped into the From Lightroom Sync collection set. You could drag those into a collection hierarchy of your choice, that shouldn't be too difficult, but you can't automatically create those as folders.


----------



## newmoon (Jul 2, 2020)

Thanks Victoria.


----------

